# why not feed cat food?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

The general consensus here is that kibble as a whole isnt made to be completely species appropriate for dogs , and definitely not for cats.
It does seem though that cat kibble is far more species appropriate for dogs than dog kibble is.(higher meat content, more protein, lower carbs)
why not feed cat kibble?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You need a job, RC. You spend too much time thinking. :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You can feed dogs cat food- it's fine. However, it's usually a lot more expensive and by far it would be better to make up the cost difference by adding fresh meats to the meal.

You usually can't do it in reverse as cats need added taurine in their diets.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> The general consensus here is that kibble as a whole isnt made to be completely species appropriate for dogs , and definitely not for cats.
> It does seem though that cat kibble is far more species appropriate for dogs than dog kibble is.(higher meat content, more protein, lower carbs)
> why not feed cat kibble?


cat food is still garbage and...
Raw is cheaper :lol:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

You definitely can but it would get expensive. Someone at the rescue actually gave me EVO cat food with one of my foster dogs to help her put on weight.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> The general consensus here is that kibble as a whole isnt made to be completely species appropriate for dogs , and definitely not for cats.
> It does seem though that cat kibble is far more species appropriate for dogs than dog kibble is.(higher meat content, more protein, lower carbs)
> why not feed cat kibble?


You Might want to give this article a read: Difference Between Dog and Cat Food | Difference Between | Dog vs Cat Food

I am no expert but I personally believe that dog food should not be fed to cats and vice versa. I have heard cat foot is far richer then dog food and can make dogs sick. "I would be careful"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

josh83 said:


> You Might want to give this article a read: Difference Between Dog and Cat Food | Difference Between | Dog vs Cat Food
> 
> I am no expert but I personally believe that dog food should not be fed to cats and vice versa. I have heard cat foot is far richer then dog food and can make dogs sick. "I would be careful"


EHH...that link is kinda filled with BS because of them being wrong in thinking that dogs are omnivores!:wink: Dogs and cats are both carnivores...however like you said processed "cat food" is richer then processed "dog food". 
(However when talking about natural PMRaw fed dogs and cats....well my 3 dogs and 2 cats are fed pretty much the exact same things!:wink: With the cats getting a slight less amount of bone and a little extra organ/rich muscle meat without being worried about cannon butt!:wink


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> EHH...that link is kinda filled with BS because of them being wrong in thinking that dogs are omnivores!:wink: Dogs and cats are both carnivores...however like you said processed "cat food" is richer then processed "dog food".
> (However when talking about natural PMRaw fed dogs and cats....well my 3 dogs and 2 cats are fed pretty much the exact same things!:wink: With the cats getting a slight less amount of bone and a little extra organ/rich muscle meat without being worried about cannon butt!:wink


Information on Feeding Cat Food to Dogs | eHow.com

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=1030


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

josh83 said:


> Information on Feeding Cat Food to Dogs | eHow.com
> 
> Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog


Im sorry...those are suppose to mean what to me?
I agreed with you that processed "cat foods" are something that dogs shouldnt eat in general(because of stomach upsets:wink...and that is all that those talk about.(granted I dont think dogs should eat processed "dog foods" either!)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Both dogs and cats are carnivores. Cats are considered "obligate" carnivores because of their inability to manufacture their own amino acid taurine. It is a genetic mutation that is in ALL domestic cats. It doesn't harm a cat eating a natural diet because raw meat is ABUNDANT in taurine, particularily the organs and heart. Because taurine isn't found in a processed diet (it degenerates with cooking), taurine must be added back in. It ISN'T with dogs since they can make their own taurine. A cat can only eat cat food, a dog can eat either. In a NATURAL, CARNIVOROUS diet, cats and dogs eat the exact same thing.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Also I don't know why people keep saying dogs are omnivores. It's probably just dog food companies trying to justify the crappy ingredients. There is NOTHING about a dog's anatomy or physiology that points to a dog being an omnivore. 

Just because a dog can survive off a crappy, plant based food, doesn't mean it should. A carnivore designed diet lets the dog thrive.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> The general consensus here is that kibble as a whole isnt made to be completely species appropriate for dogs , and definitely not for cats.
> It does seem though that cat kibble is far more species appropriate for dogs than dog kibble is.(higher meat content, more protein, lower carbs)
> why not feed cat kibble?


Processed food is processed food...not good for human consumption/not good for pet consumption. My moto is if it's bagged, boxed or canned it's not going into this body. This is another reason for putting Yogi on PMR. Why should I only eat the very best and my dog eat otherwise. Also, I've been looking at pricing and access PMR seems the easier way...now how good is that. 

I'm not going to get on a health tanget but basically all processed food has been stripped of nutrients and enriched with unnecessary ingredients that has contributed to a health epidemic. (people & animals)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

josh83 said:


> You Might want to give this article a read: Difference Between Dog and Cat Food | Difference Between | Dog vs Cat Food
> 
> I am no expert but I personally believe that dog food should not be fed to cats and vice versa. I have heard cat foot is far richer then dog food and can make dogs sick. "I would be careful"


I have heard that as well, but I have to agree with Abi. If they are not intelligent enough to understand that dogs are carnivores, I don't think their article can be given much credit.


----------

